# Shout out to Dive Pros



## Bluediemond (Apr 28, 2009)

Took a regulator to another shop who told me my regulator could not be serviced. Took it to Dive Pro's who had it serviced in about an hour. They estimated the cost about $170 for the service and repairs, but when I got there, they only charged me $140.

I traded in my old BC for a new Knighthawk and couldn't find a better deal on the internet. They were very fair on that aspect too.

I have not gone diving in about 10 years and asked them to check the rest of my gear which they happily did. They answered all my stupid questions and would highly recommend them to anyone.

On Hwy 98 in W Pensacola: (850) 456-8845

Thanks Dive Pros!


----------



## redlegs (Oct 1, 2007)

Gary rawks the service department!
Pretty good instructor of things too ..:thumbup:


----------



## Turtlebait (Dec 3, 2008)

*Dive Pros Rocks*

Been going to Dive Pros since they opened. Great people, Great service and Great equipment deals! - Ric


----------



## FISH ON ! (May 18, 2014)

We are new to diving. Took lessons there and have since found their equipment, supplies and service to be top notch! Enjoyable to do business with too!


----------

